# The parts of our garden I worked on today.



## Ronni (May 22, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Pretty Ronni


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 22, 2021)

@Ronni I love your trellis and beautiful flowers. Are those spider plants on the trellis benches? 
I put mine out but I'm sure the deer will eat it. 
You did a great job. Everything looks more advanced than in New Jersey.


----------



## New2Old (May 22, 2021)

LOVE that trellis!


----------



## Murrmurr (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ronni I love your trellis and beautiful flowers. Are those spider plants on the trellis benches?
> I put mine out but I'm sure the deer will eat it.
> You did a great job. Everything looks more advanced than in New Jersey.


I used to live where there were lots of deer and I loved puttering around in the yard, growing things. There are several brands of deer repellent, and they work. The ones I used were all natural, no chemicals, not harmful to either the deer or the plants. You just spray your plants down with it real good about every month or two (and after it rains).


----------



## Ronni (May 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Ronni I love your trellis and beautiful flowers. Are those spider plants on the trellis benches?
> I put mine out but I'm sure the deer will eat it.
> You did a great job. Everything looks more advanced than in New Jersey.


@Ruth n Jersey thanks!  The trellis bench plants are day Lilly. Next season when they come back I’ll re-plant them in the garden (they will quickly outgrow that pot) and replace them with new ones.

I have spider plants too, but they’re inside houseplants.

That gorgeous wrought iron trellis/arch is what we got married under!  Ron found it on the side of the road. Someone just dumped it!!!! Can you even imagine??


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

The trellis is my favorite too.


----------



## MickaC (May 22, 2021)

Ronni said:


> View attachment 166226
> View attachment 166228
> 
> View attachment 166229
> View attachment 166230


Totally awesome Ronni.....my kind of garden.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 24, 2021)

Oh, wow... so pretty, Ronni!

Hanging flower baskets are my fave!

Would just love to see some hedging planted to compliment the metal arch!


----------

